# Fluval Edge pre-filters



## fusiongt (Nov 7, 2011)

I liked them and used them for months but found they are soft and get sucked up into the intake reducing the flow drastically too frequently. I ended up getting the harder sponges and I get a lot less flow problems. Wait a week and you'll see (if not, then that's good!)


----------



## discuspaul (Jul 27, 2010)

The Fluval Edge pre-filters are fine mesh and require frequent rinsings to operate efficiently without clogging/flow reduction issues. Rinse them twice a week and you'll be fine - just takes 2 minutes.


----------



## sunyang730 (Jan 30, 2012)

discuspaul said:


> The Fluval Edge pre-filters are fine mesh and require frequent rinsings to operate efficiently without clogging/flow reduction issues. Rinse them twice a week and you'll be fine - just takes 2 minutes.


Rinse them using the tank water though.


----------



## discuspaul (Jul 27, 2010)

sunyang730 said:


> Rinse them using the tank water though.


Not really necessary. Pre-filters are not counted on, nor used, as a bio-filtration medium - at least no aquarists I know of do. Once rinsed in tap water and well-squeezed out when clean, no chlorine/chloramine residue to speak of will remain with the sponge.


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

Lots of shrimp keepers also use them as bio-filtration and for the growth of things for shrimp to nom on.

More bio-filtration isn't really a bad thing, either.



discuspaul said:


> Not really necessary. Pre-filters are not counted on, nor used, as a bio-filtration medium - at least no aquarists I know of do. Once rinsed in tap water and well-squeezed out when clean, no chlorine/chloramine residue to speak of will remain with the sponge.


----------



## discuspaul (Jul 27, 2010)

somewhatshocked said:


> Lots of shrimp keepers also use them as bio-filtration and for the growth of things for shrimp to nom on.
> 
> More bio-filtration isn't really a bad thing, either.


I keep a separate shrimp tank myself.
The shrimpers I know don't use pre-filters for bio-filtration, but rather for mechanical filtration (like most other pre-filter users do as well), and to a larger extent, to prevent smaller shrimp from being drawn up into the filter boxes through the intake tubes.


----------



## GeToChKn (Apr 15, 2011)

I gave up on them, too fine for me, clog too fast. Got some cheap body-sponges from the dollar store, unravel the mesh, wrap it around the intake a few time to make some small holes, zip tie, done. Take out the intake tube,rinse with tap water, put back. I was having to clean my fluval sponges 2-3 times a week as the flow was reducing on the filter down to a trickle. Easy for 1 tank, not so easy for 10 tanks. Also with 10 off at once, I would try and keep track of what went wear so I wasn't swapping sponges and potentially moving bacteria/pathagens around. Hassle.


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

Preventing shrimplets from getting sucked into the filter is the primary use for sure. But that can easily be accomplished with pantyhose, mesh or a stainless steel prefilter (among other alternatives).

I, myself, and lots of folks here on the forum _do_ use pre-filter sponges for those reasons. _And_ for the additional biofiltration and shrimp grazing ground.



discuspaul said:


> I keep a separate shrimp tank myself.
> The shrimpers I know don't use pre-filters for bio-filtration, but rather for mechanical filtration (like most other pre-filter users do as well), and to a larger extent, to prevent smaller shrimp from being drawn up into the filter boxes through the intake tubes.


----------



## wgreenbay (Jan 13, 2012)

I definitely noticed most of my shrimps grazing on the prefilter. I tried the panty hose trick but the smaller ones still got stuck on the intake so I knew I had to put something else on it. About 2 weeks later I only had to rinse it out once due to flow reducing, not too bad IMO.


----------



## iRun (Apr 12, 2011)

I'm a fan. Shrimp graze on them providing a rare opportunity to see them since they are usually hidden in the plants. No more shrimp-houdinis showing up in the filter. I also have started leaving the java fernlets on it to see if that works out.


----------



## Arv (Oct 3, 2011)

wgreenbay said:


> I just wanted to say these things are awesome. Previously, I used regular cut to fit sponge as prefilters on my HOB but they get clogged too fast and/or slow down the rate of flow. Now that I have the Fluval pre-filter, flow rate is back up and no clogging!


 
I have fluval prefilters too on my eheims. They do get dirty pretty quick. What I do is leave the canister filters running while I slip a small plastic bag like a zip lock over the pre filter and wait for the suction to pull the bag close to the prefilter. But make sure you're ready to pull the bag and pre filter off the intake right away as the bag tightens over the pre filter so you dont damage the motor. Works great for me! Since I'm doing a water change anyway, I vac the stuff that gets away.

Found this while searching for a better way of removing the pre-filters from the tank without making a mess so if anyone has a better way of doing it I'd like to know since its getting hard to get to the pre filters as the plants are in the way.


----------



## fusiongt (Nov 7, 2011)

So much work. I'm telling you, just get the harder sponge variety  Set it and forget it. They'll still munch on it and not get sucked up in the process. I can go months without squeezing it out or cleaning it (I still clean it but it's nice to know I can go on vacation and not have ask the cat sitter to "squeeze the sponge" heh)


----------



## Jimmyblues (Dec 16, 2010)

*Re: Fluval Edge Prefilters*



wgreenbay said:


> I just wanted to say these things are awesome. Previously, I used regular cut to fit sponge as prefilters on my HOB but they get clogged too fast and/or slow down the rate of flow. Now that I have the Fluval pre-filter, flow rate is back up and no clogging!


 

I use the Fluval Edge prefilters on the intake tubes of several of my canister and hob filters, to prevent fry that I have in my aquariums from being sucked up into these filters. They easily fit over the intake tube on my Aquaclear 20's, because the filter in the Fluval Edge is a rebadged 
Aquaclear 20.

These prefilters also fit over the intake tubes of my Eheim 2211, 2213, Fluval 106, and Aquaclear 50 hob filters, as well as the intake tubes on my AquaTop PF15UV, PF25UV, and PF40UV hob/uv sterilizer filters.

My aquariums are heavily planted, so these prefilters clog after about a week and need to be cleaned under tap water, which takes a few minutes.

They really are ideal, since they allow for infrequent changes of the mechanical filtration on your hob or canister filters.

You can purchase a three pack on Amazon.com for under $5 including shipping.


----------



## jbrady33 (Jun 7, 2012)

I use one on my little 3 gallon with AC30 - it does need to be cleaned often but that is ok with me as it is easier to get the sponges & u-tube out that to take apart my planted HOB. For me the fine sponge prefilter catching all the crap means the sponges in the filter body rarely need cleaning. Going for low flow/turbulence on this tank anyway - anything above 'stopped' is ok 

One thing I have noticed - a little 'rinse and squeeze' doesn't cut it, you wil have to do it again in 2 days. take it off the tube, rinse a squeeze the crap out of it many times, stick your finger in the hole and squeeze it around your finger over and over until water runs clear. You will be surprised how much comes out and how much lighter in weight the sponge is - then I am good for a week or 2 before it slows down


on my bigger tank I use a 'real' filter max 3 coarse sponge prefilter on the canister. Flow rates and turnover are to important there to me.


----------

